#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Bs en 12150-1

## Mounzer

Good morning friends,
does anyone have this BS EN 12150-1 ???
appreciating your support


thanks  :Smile: See More: Bs en 12150-1

----------


## vpmohammed

Attached

----------


## s_omeone4us

> Attached



Thank you for share

----------


## daviezee

So many thanks to U ,dude!
Great work from great man.
Thanks for your sharing

----------

